# Archways?



## Hollyj264 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a recipe for a stone archway which is quite cool but I’d really like a prettier one. I know in  new leaf, there is a flower one you can get but I haven’t seen any on this game yet. Does anyone have one? I’d be willing to pay some bells or maybe offer some flowers/fruit


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

The only other one I've seen so far is the shell arch which I can craft, if you can find a pic online and like the look of it let me know and I will craft it, just need to provide the shells


----------



## Hollyj264 (Apr 8, 2020)

T


SandiBeaches said:


> The only other one I've seen so far is the shell arch which I can craft, if you can find a pic online and like the look of it let me know and I will craft it, just need to provide the shells


Thank you! I would love that 
What time can I come round? I will provide shells for you


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

Hollyj264 said:


> T
> 
> Thank you! I would love that
> What time can I come round? I will provide shells for you


Sent you a pm


----------

